# Anybody had a hip resurfacing?



## ArDee (10 Sep 2010)

*I've been told I need a hip resurfacing operation for my right hip and I'm going under the knife on the 1st October.

Anybody else been through this and can let me know how long full recovery took?

The nurse at the pre op medical yesterday said you get about 80% strength comes back after around 4 weeks; but, what are others experiences and how long does full recovery take?

Any information appreciated thanks in advance.*


----------



## scuba6936 (20 Sep 2010)

Hi 

I had a full hip job done about 4 years ago and its been great.

Chas


----------



## jasonmccullum (24 Sep 2010)

im due to have a total hip replacement soon.. how long was it before u could ride again


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2010)

My BIL had a full hip replacement - only mid 30's but it got very bad. Back playing golf within a few months - pretty damn painful after the op, but soon sorted. PS he's not a crazy cyclist etc. so one person's pain etc............ A year or two on, best thing he did. He can't 'sprint' on it (i.e. run) but other than that, A1...... I'm sure you'd be back on a bike fairly sharpish - that was recommended to him.......


----------



## scuba6936 (25 Sep 2010)

Hi

It's a big job you need to do all the exercises they tell you and it improves day by day then week by week pretty much back to normal at 6 mths then still gets better again at 1 year and 2 year
Mine is a metal on metal hip and was not glued so took a bit longer then the glued ones.

Good luck you'll need it cause it's really a pain in the arse for the first month.

Chas


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2010)

scuba6936 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's a big job you need to do all the exercises they tell you and it improves day by day then week by week pretty much back to normal at 6 mths then still gets better again at 1 year and 2 year
> Mine is a metal on metal hip and was not glued so took a bit longer then the glued ones.
> ...




I'm having the same op as scuba on 11/11 - lest they forget! I was told that I should be on a static bike after 7-9 weeks and walking normally after 12 weeks. After that a lot of hard work to get back to fitness. I imagine the resurfacing would be slightly less invasive and slightly quicker rehab.


----------



## scuba6936 (25 Sep 2010)

It's better when it's done, No more pain


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2010)

I was just reminded of this thread by Rich P going in for his op today. How did yours go ArDee?


----------



## ArDee (24 Nov 2010)

Hello ColinJ, the hip resurfacing went well, it's fantastic.

It's been nearly 8 weeks now and I've had no real pain, not even from the operation, perhaps I've just been lucky. I did take a weak pain killer for 8 days after the op so perhaps that helped

I had the operation in the morning, in the afternoon I was out of bed walking with 2 crutches. The following day I was walking with one crutch and going up and down stairs.

I had 6 weeks off work exercising, walking and resting. I've now returned to work and everything seems OK no pain from the joint. Although, it can feel "tired" if I walk to far, last Friday I did 6 miles and it felt tired after that, but still didn't hurt.

I have been given permisson to start cycling again slowly and short distances and build up; went out last week-end and covered around 8 miles, everything went well.

Like sucba6936 my resurfacing is a metal on metal joint which is not glued in. They showed me a joint before the op, the joint has serrated ridges and a honeycomb structure on the back. The serrated ridges hold the metal cups in place until the bone naturally grows into the honeycomb.

I would recommend the resurfacing to anybody.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2010)

ArDee said:


> Hello ColinJ, the hip resurfacing went well, it's fantastic.


That's great news.

I'm probably going to need one eventually, but I'm hoping to last until one op will see me through the rest of my days.


----------



## scuba6936 (25 Nov 2010)

ArDee Hang in there.

It improves week on week, just keep up plenty of exercise and just stop when you start to feel it, then you don't over do it.
Cycling great for dodgy hips no weight bearing on them.

Get well soon

Scuba


----------



## tkmax (20 Jun 2012)

Hi new to forum, would like to say that i had hip resurfacing in 2006 at the age of 36. i had 10 weeks off work was back on the bike at 8 weeks. since the op i dont like to run but two weeks ago i did the Tenby long course sportive 112 miles in 6hrs 24 mins. Doing about 80 mile a week but could do more if i had more spare time.


----------

